# Gang Of Four



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

*My collection of 50's and 60's watches.*

From left to right - ca. 1960 Girard Perregaux, 1950's Smiths DeLuxe, 1961 Omega Seamaster, ca. 1960 Doxa.

Take a bow!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sea-master is running slow. Get it wound up!

Nice collection, really love the Perregaux. Great looking watch that one!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Like the look of the GP B) B) B)

All very nice though :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice collection. Love the GP

Mark


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

OK kids - it's time for your close-up!


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> OK kids - it's time for your close-up!


Love it, understated and stunning at the same time!!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

All very very nice but the GP is still B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B)

John :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

